# Portfolio Film (as of 2/18) Accepted - Austin, Interviews - AFI, NYU, Columbia



## Patrick Clement (Feb 18, 2015)

Wanted to share my singular Directing MFA video portfolio item. I submitted only this film (or portions of the film) as my portfolios.

As of today (4/19/16) I have had:

Acceptances
Austin
Columbia 

Waitlist
NYU
AFI

Interviews
NYU
AFI
Columbia

Just as a note, I am not a very strong academic student. I'm a 3.0ish student with two years of Community College and two years at a University. I made this film during a two year break between the two. Also, since the film is still making rounds with festivals, I can only post our trailers and some BTS video.

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## ziggy224 (Feb 19, 2015)

I understand why Columbia would choose you over me. Some truly appealing shots there, colours make it look so vivid and real. You've got a great eye.

What camera did you use?

P.S.: Scratch that, looked it up on imdb.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Feb 19, 2015)

ziggy224 said:


> I understand why Columbia would choose you over me. Some truly appealing shots there, colours make it look so vivid and real. You've got a great eye.
> 
> What camera did you use?
> 
> P.S.: Scratch that, looked it up on imdb.


Hey thank you for the compliments. It isn't about picking one person over another, just different.

I uploaded a new BTS video yesterday, if you want to see it:


----------



## BadouBoy (Apr 19, 2016)

found the full version online and almost shed a tear at the end. Thanks for this inspiring piece of work.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Apr 19, 2016)

dvxdm said:


> found the full version online and almost shed a tear at the end. Thanks for this inspiring piece of work.


Hey thanks!!!! I actually needed to update this post with new links!


----------

